# GF Vip 2020: peggior esordio di sempre, sotto i 3 milioni



## fabri47 (15 Settembre 2020)

Nonostante i bassi ascolti delle ultime edizioni, Canale 5 continua a trasmettere ininterrottamente il *Grande Fratello Vip*, giunto alla *quinta edizione*, con alla conduzione il confermato *Alfonso Signorini*, fiancheggiato ancora una volta da Pupo e dalla new entry Antonella Elia, ex concorrente del reality.

Il debutto dell'edizione 2020, avvenuta il 14 settembre, non poteva essere peggiore di così: *2.833.000 spettatori ed il 18.99% di share*. A vincere la serata, la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1 con 3.700.000 spettatori pari al 19.06% di share.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i bassi ascolti delle ultime edizioni, Canale 5 continua a trasmettere ininterrottamente il *Grande Fratello Vip*, giunto alla *quinta edizione*, con alla conduzione il confermato *Alfonso Signorini*, fiancheggiato ancora una volta da Pupo e dalla new entry Antonella Elia, ex concorrente del reality.
> 
> Il debutto dell'edizione 2020, avvenuta il 14 settembre, non poteva essere peggiore di così: *2.833.000 spettatori ed il 18.99% di share*. A vincere la serata, la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1 con 3.700.000 spettatori pari al 19.06% di share.



Ieri sera sul 34 davano Mediterraneo; direi che c'era di meglio da vedere


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i bassi ascolti delle ultime edizioni, Canale 5 continua a trasmettere ininterrottamente il *Grande Fratello Vip*, giunto alla *quinta edizione*, con alla conduzione il confermato *Alfonso Signorini*, fiancheggiato ancora una volta da Pupo e dalla new entry Antonella Elia, ex concorrente del reality.
> 
> Il debutto dell'edizione 2020, avvenuta il 14 settembre, non poteva essere peggiore di così: *2.833.000 spettatori ed il 18.99% di share*. A vincere la serata, la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1 con 3.700.000 spettatori pari al 19.06% di share.



Il fatto che ci siano stati quasi 3 milioni di persone a vedere quella roba è sconfortante.


----------



## Andris (15 Settembre 2020)

gli ascolti negativi a Mediaset non contano nulla quando si tratta dei raccomandati di casa,così come non contavano nulla i risultati nel Milan berlusconiano in declino.
certi soggetti non verranno mai cacciati,anzi spesso neanche demansionati.


----------



## cris (15 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i bassi ascolti delle ultime edizioni, Canale 5 continua a trasmettere ininterrottamente il *Grande Fratello Vip*, giunto alla *quinta edizione*, con alla conduzione il confermato *Alfonso Signorini*, fiancheggiato ancora una volta da Pupo e dalla new entry Antonella Elia, ex concorrente del reality.
> 
> Il debutto dell'edizione 2020, avvenuta il 14 settembre, non poteva essere peggiore di così: *2.833.000 spettatori ed il 18.99% di share*. A vincere la serata, la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1 con 3.700.000 spettatori pari al 19.06% di share.



Che scoperta, piuttosto che guardare una roba del genere mi sparerei in una gamba

Trovo allarmante che ci siano 3 milioni di matti che l'han visto


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Settembre 2020)

c'era anche cobra sul 22.

ma a parte questo scarrellando per controllare per vedere se c'era un po' di faiga ecco che mi trovo il fratello di balotelli che entra e signorini che attacca con le solite cappellate razziste.

ciao......................


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2020)

*Signorini sempre peggio, con la seconda puntata del GF Vip 5 supera un altro record negativo: 2.440.000 spettatori con il 14.77% di share. A vincere la serata del venerdì Tale e Quale Show su Rai 1 con 3.524.000 e il 18.9%. Mai così male il reality show di Canale 5.*


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Signorini sempre peggio, con la seconda puntata del GF Vip 5 supera un altro record negativo: 2.440.000 spettatori con il 14.77% di share. A vincere la serata del venerdì Tale e Quale Show su Rai 1 con 3.524.000 e il 18.9%. Mai così male il reality show di Canale 5.*





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che ci siano stati quasi 3 milioni di persone a vedere quella roba è sconfortante.


Guardare un muro bianco è più educativo


----------



## rossonero71 (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i bassi ascolti delle ultime edizioni, Canale 5 continua a trasmettere ininterrottamente il *Grande Fratello Vip*, giunto alla *quinta edizione*, con alla conduzione il confermato *Alfonso Signorini*, fiancheggiato ancora una volta da Pupo e dalla new entry Antonella Elia, ex concorrente del reality.
> 
> Il debutto dell'edizione 2020, avvenuta il 14 settembre, non poteva essere peggiore di così: *2.833.000 spettatori ed il 18.99% di share*. A vincere la serata, la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1 con 3.700.000 spettatori pari al 19.06% di share.



3 milioni sono ancora tanti praticamente 1 su 20 guarda sta porcheria.

Un signore anziano quando ero piccolo mi diceva: Noi italiani siamo un popolo di ignoranti e di guardoni


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nonostante i bassi ascolti delle ultime edizioni, Canale 5 continua a trasmettere ininterrottamente il *Grande Fratello Vip*, giunto alla *quinta edizione*, con alla conduzione il confermato *Alfonso Signorini*, fiancheggiato ancora una volta da Pupo e dalla new entry Antonella Elia, ex concorrente del reality.
> 
> Il debutto dell'edizione 2020, avvenuta il 14 settembre, non poteva essere peggiore di così: *2.833.000 spettatori ed il 18.99% di share*. A vincere la serata, la replica del Commissario Montalbano su Rai 1 con 3.700.000 spettatori pari al 19.06% di share.



I creatori e diffusori di questi programmi (per tacere dei concorrenti) dovrebbero essere processati per crimini contro l'umanità, essendo i principali fautori del reinstupidimento globalizzato e premeditato.

Io li metterei al muro al pari degli assassini.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2020)

trovo giusti i commenti contro sta roba ma un po' banali. 
credete sia l'unico programma spazzatura?
masterchef? real time tutto? solo per dirne 2...

la rai? tv di regime?

c'è pieno di superspazzatura


----------



## Goro (19 Settembre 2020)

Ho visto trenta secondi, la sagra del trash e del cringe come sempre, però troppo troppo... tra Signorini e i suoi valletti sembra di guardare dei dinosauri incartapecoriti, soldi completamente buttati. I giovani di oggi seguono i giovani influencer del web ed ha sicuramente più senso rispetto che seguire queste mummie.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> trovo giusti i commenti contro sta roba ma un po' banali.
> credete sia l'unico programma spazzatura?
> masterchef? real time tutto? solo per dirne 2...
> 
> ...


Diciamo anche che il GF, oltre ad essere spazzatura è un programma superatissimo, molto più di format più longevi come Ciao Darwin e Uomini e Donne che sono stati adattati alla nostra epoca (CD era quasi un programma divulgativo agli inizi, comico sì, ma molto meno trash e politicamente scorretto, mentre U&D era un talk sui problemi delle coppie). Il reality puro, quello fatto in studio, è fuori tempo, in quanto la gente, in piena era di social, è interessata più alle dinamiche da poi poter lanciare gli hashtag e fare post contro questo o quello, che a vedere 24 ore su 24 quello che fanno i concorrenti in una casa. 

Non a caso, Temptation Island, Pechino Express, La Pupa e il Secchione tanto per fare un esempio, fanno ascolti superiori per le reti dove vanno in onda proprio perchè sono già registrati e montati allo scopo di far vedere ai telespettatori le parti più interessanti. Stamattina ho letto che, in Australia, il GF è diventato un factual, cioè un reality registrato e montato proprio come i tre prodotti citati prima. Nel 2020, ancora a parlare di nomination, eliminazioni, il tutto con una conduzione orripilante di un direttore di un giornale di gossip che ha sempre fatto l'opinionista, che solo in un'azienda in crisi e priva di idee come Mediaset poteva addirittura essere promosso tutto d'un tratto come presentatore.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo anche che il GF, oltre ad essere spazzatura è un programma superatissimo, molto più di format più longevi come Ciao Darwin e Uomini e Donne che sono stati adattati alla nostra epoca (CD era quasi un programma divulgativo agli inizi, comico sì, ma molto meno trash e politicamente scorretto, mentre U&D era un talk sui problemi delle coppie). Il reality puro, quello fatto in studio, è fuori tempo, in quanto la gente, in piena era di social, è interessata più alle dinamiche da poi poter lanciare gli hashtag e fare post contro questo o quello, che a vedere 24 ore su 24 quello che fanno i concorrenti in una casa.
> 
> Non a caso, Temptation Island, Pechino Express, La Pupa e il Secchione tanto per fare un esempio, fanno ascolti superiori per le reti dove vanno in onda proprio perchè sono già registrati e montati allo scopo di far vedere ai telespettatori le parti più interessanti. Stamattina ho letto che, in Australia, il GF è diventato un factual, cioè un reality registrato e montato proprio come i tre prodotti citati prima. Nel 2020, ancora a parlare di nomination, eliminazioni, il tutto con una conduzione orripilante di un direttore di un giornale di gossip che ha sempre fatto l'opinionista, che solo in un'azienda in crisi e priva di idee come Mediaset poteva addirittura essere promosso tutto d'un tratto come presentatore.



il mio discorso era sull'attaccare il trash GF, che va di moda, considerandolo il trash peggiore della tv quando e solo uno dei tanti.

sugli ascolti e le modalità di realizzazione non saprei. gf finchè è stato nominations ed eliminazioni ha fatto un successo incredibile, da quando è diventato un ingranaggio del tritacarne (uomini e donne - d'urso - verissimo - GF - altri reality) ha stancato e gli ascolti lo confermano.

a cosa serve far entrare 20 persone solo per parlare dei loro gossip, con trame già studiate a tavolino? solo per vedere un po' di phiga
tralasciamo lo schifo dei messaggi continui pro PD LGBT BLM e tutto sto vomito


----------



## Andris (22 Settembre 2020)

Stavo guardando su twitter i video su Galliani e la sua esultanza,ho visto in tendenza Mario Balotelli e cliccando ho scoperto che sia entrato al GF per sostenere il fratello.

hanno eliminato un concorrente per aver detto "negr.o" scherzando al fratello.

Leali ha 76 anni.

solita lezioncina sulla N-world,neanche fossimo negli USA
e commentino di Mario,icona BLM in Italia (vedo un "fuck police" su instagram)


che degrado


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando su twitter i video su Galliani e la sua esultanza,ho visto in tendenza Mario Balotelli e cliccando ho scoperto che sia entrato al GF per sostenere il fratello.
> 
> hanno eliminato un concorrente per aver detto "negr.o" scherzando al fratello.
> 
> ...


Balotelli (Mario) era in collegamento dal poco che ho visto di quello schifo di programma.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando su twitter i video su Galliani e la sua esultanza,ho visto in tendenza Mario Balotelli e cliccando ho scoperto che sia entrato al GF per sostenere il fratello.
> 
> hanno eliminato un concorrente per aver detto "negr.o" scherzando al fratello.
> 
> ...



Balotelli sta facendo le prove per la sua prossima carriera. Fare la macchietta nei reality. Un evento che qui dentro abbiamo pronosticato da anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando su twitter i video su Galliani e la sua esultanza,ho visto in tendenza Mario Balotelli e cliccando ho scoperto che sia entrato al GF per sostenere il fratello.
> 
> hanno eliminato un concorrente per aver detto "negr.o" scherzando al fratello.
> 
> ...



Un paese serio dopo il "fuck police" gli manderebbe a casa davvero la polizia, invece qui c'è la Commissione Segre che manda in galera se uno scrive Mattarella Mummia Bella.


----------



## Raryof (22 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando su twitter i video su Galliani e la sua esultanza,ho visto in tendenza Mario Balotelli e cliccando ho scoperto che sia entrato al GF per sostenere il fratello.
> 
> hanno eliminato un concorrente per aver detto "negr.o" scherzando al fratello.
> 
> ...





Aaaaa.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ii iii dirò neghro se non a teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, diròòòò neghro peeer uscire dal grande fratellooooooo!!!!


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Settembre 2020)

che teatrino, figurarsi se a sto qui non lo hanno chiamato apposta per farsi sbatter fuori e far parlare un po'


----------



## Andris (22 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Balotelli (Mario) era in collegamento dal poco che ho visto di quello schifo di programma.



mi sa che hai ragione,comunque se non fisicamente (magari per il covid non fanno entrare,non lo so perchè non lo vedo) ci è entrato live così



> https://postimages.org/


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2020)

In ogni caso a fare pena in certi contesti non è Balotelli, che è ovvio che solo in quelle trasmissioni da schifo può essere idolatrato, ma Fausto Leali. Un'artista come lui non doveva andare lì, che brutta fine. E pensare che ancora oggi ha una voce della madonna, non lo vedo per nulla finito dal punto di vista tecnico. Chiaro che gli avranno offerto un malloppo e lui starà in crisi, però in certi casi la dignità vale di più.


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2020)

Ma sarà tutto accroccato, figuriamoci se non saltava fuori il solito, scontato, fascista.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sarà tutto accroccato, figuriamoci se non saltava fuori il solito, scontato, fascista.


Sì, ovvio, ieri altro flop di ascolti poi senza concorrenza. Programma bollito, che punta su ste sceneggiate scontate e patetiche.


----------

